# "Haltbarkeit" von Maden



## BBMusic (11. Mai 2010)

Meine Frage ist kurz und knackig:

Wie lange halten sich Maden im Schnitt? Wie lange dauert es, bis die sich verpuppen?


----------



## -Kevin- (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

Hängt von der Temperatur ab bei der du Sie lagerst.


----------



## BBMusic (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



-Kevin- schrieb:


> Hängt von der Temperatur ab bei der du Sie lagerst.


 

Welche Temperatur wäre denn am besten?


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



BlackBirdHH schrieb:


> Welche Temperatur wäre denn am besten?


Am besten ist Kühlschranktemperatur 2-4°C


----------



## BBMusic (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Am besten ist Kühlschranktemperatur 2-4°C


 

Und wie lange halten die sich dann?


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

2-3 Tage.Um so feuchter die sind desto enger wirds.Also musst du immer drauf Aufpassen das sie sich nicht Warm laufen.Deswegen ist es im Kühlschrank am besten da sind die Maden träge und bewegen sich kaum.


----------



## snofla (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> 2-3 Tage.Um so feuchter die sind desto enger wirds.Also musst du immer drauf Aufpassen das sie sich nicht Warm laufen.Deswegen ist es im Kühlschrank am besten da sind die Maden träge und bewegen sich kaum.



also bei mir auch bis zu 2 Wochen,wichtig ist raus aus der plastikdose und in eine Madendose (mit löchern) umfüllen dann ab in den Kühlschrank

kannst auch ne bissel Paniemehl zugeben und nachdem angeln wieder ab in den Kühlschrank das ganze :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

Die halten im Kühlschrank eigentlich ewig. Das Problem ist nur, dass diese blöden, nicht luftdichten Dosen, die Neigung haben, Wasser zu ziehen. Und dann wirds irgendwann eklig.


----------



## snofla (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

deshalb Paniermehl und dieses ab und zu tauschen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

Wenn´s nur um Köfis geht, Maden einfrieren. Ich mache nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Trick - die Madendose mit Frischhaltefolie *luftdicht* verschließen - keine Angst, die Maden ersticken nicht, sondern fahren ihre "Lebensgeister" auf ein Minimum herunter - so halten die Maden sogar einige Wochen.
> Ist sehr nützlich, wenn man immer nur ein paar braucht, um Köfis zu fangen. Lagerung natürlich auch im Kühlschrank!


Ist der Tipp von dir geprüft oder haste den nur mal gehört?

Halte bisher die Maden auch immer im Kühlschrank in einer Madendose mit Löchern (mein Dealer verkauft die immer mit Pfand in Mehrwegdosen). Also nach 14 Tagen kann man diese immer noch fischen, sind halt ein paar Caster dabei, aber zu 95% sind die Mädchen noch top in Schuss.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

Komisch, warum gehen dann gummimaden nicht?


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

Hi,
am bessten bei knapp über 0 Grad , da bewegen die Maden sich nicht mehr.
Ich packe sie in luftdichte Tupperdosen  wo ich den Dosenboden leicht mit Gries bedecke.
Wenn du ziemlich frische Maden von deinem Händler bekommst ( frage ihn mal wann er beliefert wird ) halten die so min. 2-3 Wochen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Komisch, warum gehen dann gummimaden nicht?


Weil sie nicht nach Made riechen? ;+


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

na aber geruch haben sie wie echte, wie pisse wie die von berkly!


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> na aber geruch haben sie wie echte, wie pisse wie die von berkly!


Was!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ist geprüft!!
> 
> Zuerst unfreiwillig, da die Madendose keine Luftlöcher hatte und dich dacht, die Maden wären jetzt alle verreckt - aber nach kurzer Zeit an der frischen Luft waren sie wieder munter!! Als ich dann den Tip mal irgendwo gelesen habe, hab ich mich wieder daran erinnert und "parke" so immer ein paar Maden im Kühlschrank - vornehmlich in der Raubfischzeit, um Köfis fangen zu können.




die ziehen sich dann ganz eng zusammen..


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> - aber nach kurzer Zeit an der frischen Luft waren sie wieder munter!!



Hi,
ja , kann ich so bestätigen , die sehen echt aus als ob sie tot sind , nach ein paar Minuten fangen sie aber wieder an zu leben 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Was!?!?!?!!?!



Aber hundert! Ich schick dir mal ne Dose und du riechst rein da muste Kotzen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

Du bist echt schon 30|kopfkrat


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

Na klar und kann jeden Tag lachen!


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Du bist echt schon 30|kopfkrat


Darauf war mein Was!?!?!? auch bezogen.|supergri|supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

brauchst mir nix zu erzählen ich kenn dich


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> brauchst mir nix zu erzählen ich kenn dich


Ist klar woher willste mich denn kennen,aber du schreibst fast in jedem Thema sachen die überhaupt nichts damit zu tun haben.
Und Garantiert kennst du mich nicht.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

genau!


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> genau!


Für Beiträge sammeln kriegt man hier nichts.Und erzähl nicht das du mich kennst!


----------



## Röhrich (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> na aber geruch haben sie wie echte, wie pisse *wie die von berkly*!


 
Haha!  Das zweifelhafte Vergnügen einer "Duftprobe" des Berkley-Zeugs hatte ich mal, als ein Angelkumpel, (AB-Mitglied), es mir letztes Jahr voller Stolz präsentierte - nachher roch es sogar im Auto übelst nach dem Zeug - ich weiss genau, wovon Du redest! :g

Übrigens, einer hat mir mal erzählt, er mache es so:
Maden von Sägespänen trennen, im Wasser mit einem ganz kleinen Schuss Spüli baden (entfetten), auf Küchenpapier trocknen und dann in eine luftdichte Dose mit etwas Paniermehl geben. Im Kühlschrank sollen sie so wirklich mehrere Wochen halten.


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

Maden die in geschlossenen behälter gehalten werden verpuppen sich schneller,Puppen stecken andere lebende Maden mit Absonderungen zum Verpuppen an.

Züchter Händler halten alle Maden in offenen Wannen und sieben fast täglich die Maden durch,und verpacken erst immer frisch für endverbraucher.

Je schwarzer der Magen der Maden (der schwarze Punkt=Magen) desto frischer ist sie,kein schwarzer Magen mehr zusehen=alte Maden die bald verpuppen.

Bei 0-1 grad und *offenem gefäß* können sie bis zu 8-12 Wochen halten,regelmässiges Sieben(tote und Puppen raus) vorrausgesetzt.

Pinkis sogar bis zu 8 Monaten bei 0-1 grad.

Vakum geht auch wie Martin sagte,ist aber nicht auf Dauer geeignet,also Angeln=Vakum=Angeln=Vakum......geht nicht lange gut,am besten halten sie wenn sie Atmen können,das Gemüsefach ist besonders gut geeignet Feuchtigkeit und dann um 0-1 grad und die Maden halten sehr lange.

Ich habe durch das viele Stippen Veranstaltungen.....immer um die 2-5 liter im Kühlschrank immer in offenen Wannen und das bei 0-1 grad,so halten die über wochen,nehme mir nur die menge raus die ich brauche rest bleibt im fach in der Wanne.

Ach ja Sägemehl nehmen,kein Maismehl Paniermehl........auch wenn das oft erwähnt wird,schadet das eher in der Lebensdauer der Maden. 

Falls nun noch die fragen kommt farbige Maden,habe ich ausführlich hier irgendwo in einigen tröööts geschrieben warum wieso was geht was nicht......


Hier der link wo ich mal was zum färben erklärt habe.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105956&highlight=Maden+f%E4rben

|wavey:


----------



## BBMusic (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

Na das sind ja reichlich wertvolle Tipps |supergri

Ich danke Euch.#6


Ihr seit echt klasse wisst ihr das?


----------



## -Chrisi- (22. September 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

Kann man die Viecher nicht einfach einfrieren (Pinkies) ?|rolleyes


----------



## stephan148 (23. September 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

klar wenn du mit toten pinkies angeln möchtest??? ich darf meine maden nicht im kühlschrank lagern. Mögen meine eltern nicht wegen ekelig und so. In der garage wo mein angelzeug liegt ist es zu warm :-( was soll ich machen??


----------



## Daniel78 (23. September 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*

Stell doch einfach nen kleinen Kühlschrank in de Garage und fertsch.


----------



## -Chrisi- (24. September 2010)

*AW: "Haltbarkeit" von Maden*



stephan148 schrieb:


> klar wenn du mit toten pinkies angeln möchtest??? ich darf meine maden nicht im kühlschrank lagern. Mögen meine eltern nicht wegen ekelig und so. In der garage wo mein angelzeug liegt ist es zu warm :-( was soll ich machen??



Hallo Stephan Ich finde Pinkies gehen recht gut #6 bewegung 
haben die sowiso nicht ! 
Maden im Kühlschrank durfte ich erst auch nicht #c ist aber
Überedungssache !
Habe auch schon Eingelegte Bienen-Maden genommen!


----------

